# First set of Clubs



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi

My first post, so hello to all!

I have just started playing in the last month or so. I have had a lesson from a well regarded professional at my local club and am currently practising at the driving range in prep for my next lesson. At the moment my only clubs are a ping 8 iron given by a friend in the local shop and a cheap (and I mean cheap PW). I have just been given an old set of Hogan Edge irons that look like they have seen better days. The guy who gave me them believes they are not suited for a beginner. The only info on the irons is that they say Hogan Edge and have Forged written on them.

I am looking to buy a set of clubs but dont want to spend too much at this stage. Can anyone recommend some forgiving clubs for a beginner.

I have seen a set of Petons, which to be honest I have never heard of before, for a rediculous low price (see link).

Petron Impala DCX Oversized Men's Irons 3-SW - Steel Shaf Â£39.99 - Discount Golf Store

I have also been warned off the Dunlop 65i clubs in my local SportsWorld shop. 

As I said I dont want to spend too much at this stage. Any comments appreciated on the above irons, or any advice on a beginners set.

Thanks in advance

Ste1010


----------



## Papa Shango (Oct 29, 2006)

I've got some howson clubs and i reccomend them for beginners.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I recomend a package set made by RAM.
They include;
*easy to hit driver
*3 and 5 wood big forgiving head
*3 and maybe a 4 hybrid club...easier to hit for beginers they represent a 3 and 4 iron
*5 to SW irons
*Putter
*Stand bag


----------



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

Cheers Chaps

Do you know the name of the RAM clubs.

Thanks

Ste1010


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

yh erm there is the concept range...i used to have the concept x package


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

and i forgot ot mention that they only cost about £200


----------



## Murph (Nov 6, 2006)

Also the wizard RAM look good.

I am also just getting into the game, I have a set of clubs but I am borowing the woods and drivers and need to invest in some, has anyone got any sugestions?

Also other than going down the range what is a good way of improving my short game and putting?


----------



## jolt-tsp (Nov 1, 2006)

Going down to the range is your best bet. If you have a yard of any size you can practice chipping back and forth. Putting can be done on carpet if you need to get used to your putter, but it can also throw you off if you're already used to your putter.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup if you get a package set then you had better get used to the putter that comes with it... some putters have a hard feel to them and its best to get some practice on that putting green


----------



## Murph (Nov 6, 2006)

Is a chiping net any good or is it a wast of time?

My putting isnt to bad so i just go to my local putting green once of twice a week and it is improving, I have also seen a little gadget that helps. It is a putter with a ball at the end and it helps you make good straight contact with the ball, would it be worth ivnvesting in one? And has anyone got one?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Murph said:


> Is a chiping net any good or is it a wast of time?
> 
> My putting isnt to bad so i just go to my local putting green once of twice a week and it is improving, I have also seen a little gadget that helps. It is a putter with a ball at the end and it helps you make good straight contact with the ball, would it be worth ivnvesting in one? And has anyone got one?


Anything to do with your short game practise is considered good i dont have a chipping net so when i go outside into the back garden i take out an old umberella and chip into that for a few hours...after each bag i move the umberella back until it gets to the bottom


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Definitely work on your short game.

The short game accounts for more strokes than any other part of your game. If you take a look at an average breakdown of a round for someone who shoots a 100, it's probably something like this:

Putts: 38
Chip-100yds: 25
100-200yds: 20
200+ yds: 17

Between 100yds out and your putting, you have the two areas where you can shave the most strokes from your round. 

Most guys just want to go out and hit the long ball (myself included), but if you really want to cut strokes from your game, work on your 100yds-and-in game first... THAT'S where you'll see the biggest difference.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Exactly for example on a par 4 if your iron play isnt that good and your at the front of the green for 2 you could chip up and sink the chip...or chip up and stick it to inches and save your par


----------



## Murph (Nov 6, 2006)

Thnks for the help. I brought a 64o lobwedge yesterday at went down the range and it was great, I hit 50 balls and around 40 of them were a 1 put. Now i have to go and work on the putting. Any advise?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Have a light grip and alwasy follow through more than you take it back...practise putts around 7 ft and in and practise gtin the pace right


----------

